# What's WRONG with you?



## Slyck (May 11, 2010)

I've always wondered how much of the fandom is screwed up in the head. So... How much of the fandom is screwed up in the head?


----------



## Hir (May 11, 2010)

What?


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Answer: A lot


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

IdÅº pan w chuj :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> IdÅº pan w chuj :V



Your language sounds like somebody choking a cat and that really turns me on. C'mere.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

I am a completely normal, non-furry, person in a slutty sex driven fandom.


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

D'aww-tism.


----------



## Kommodore (May 11, 2010)

Yeah where is the "not fucked up" option?

Your poll is skewed.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

I'm a sadistic bastard.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

At ConFuzzled like, yesterday, some furs were looking up mental illness in the fandom on a laptop.
Results weren't great, but I'm fine, so sort your poll out.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 11, 2010)

I am completely normal =3


Just aggressive


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your language sounds like somebody choking a cat and that really turns me on. C'mere.



You're only thinking with your pants. I want some heart too :V

Also, he said "a Pole", not "a poll". I facepalmed.



PPS. I think I got ADD or someshit in recent times.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You're only thinking with your pants. I want some heart too :V
> 
> Also, he said "a Pole", not "a poll". I facepalmed.



Me love you long time? :V ( Fine, poor abused thing ;^; )

Also it's pretty clear he was referring to you.


----------



## Truth (May 11, 2010)

I'm a furry, that's pretty messed up I hear.


----------



## pheonix (May 11, 2010)

I'm pretty screwed up. OCD, ADHD, among other things that I know are there but have no money to go to a doc and get diagnosed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> but have no money to go to a doc and get diagnosed.



Your health system sucks.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 11, 2010)

Sorry, I don't like sticking around retards *Looks around*




=P Just kidding



Hmm, I guess everyone in the world is messed up in the head.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Well, I'm a furry, for starters.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

I guess I'm a sex freak. I don't have sex, but I like it. A lot. Maybe too much.
*bricked*


----------



## ADF (May 11, 2010)

snip


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 11, 2010)

The sex drive in powerful, man. What can I say?


----------



## pheonix (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Your health system sucks.


 
Tell me about it. I'm $5000+ dollors in debt cause of all the bullshit.


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 11, 2010)

its all wrong with me , but im used to it ;P


----------



## Ben (May 11, 2010)

I'm not surprised sex freak is winning.

Of course, I voted for it too, but at least I don't flaunt it wherever I go.


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

I am a female furry. That's what's wrong.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

David Duchovney(NSFW/ straight males) had to have sex addiction therapy.

Poor Mulder. <3

You sex freaks need to work on looking like him. Then your depraved state of mind is acceptable.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> David Duchovney had to have sex addiction therapy.
> 
> Poor Mulder. <3
> 
> You sex freaks need to work on looking like him. Then your depraved state of mind is acceptable.


 Shit! My fucking eyes T-T They're bleeding blood. Warning please!


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Shit! My fucking eyes T-T They're *bleeding blood*. Warning please!



redundant redundancy....

DUDE:....that's way more tame than your porn >=[


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Shit! My fucking eyes T-T They're bleeding blood. Warning please!



You fucking loved what you saw. U:<


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You fucking loved what you saw. U:<



I know I did. <3


----------



## LizardKing (May 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'm pretty screwed up. OCD, ADHD, among other things that I know are there but have no money to go to a doc and get diagnosed.



oh cool self-diagnosis 

always accurate


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I know I did. <3



<3333

He's so great.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You fucking loved what you saw. U:<


 Obviously not if I have blood all over mah favorite shirt D8<


LizardKing said:


> oh cool self-diagnosis
> 
> always accurate


 x3 Lol. Self-diagnosis is like judging yourself.


"I'm so awesome!"

"No, you're not." >.>


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

Sudden spurts of AWESOME and Folklore junkie.


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Me love you long time? :V ( Fine, poor abused thing ;^; )
> 
> Also it's pretty clear he was referring to you.



Liar. I don't believe you. Not near the doorknob ;_;

Oh harr :V



AleutheWolf said:


> I am a female furry. That's what's wrong.



Admitting you have a problem is the first step towards a normal life :V



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Obviously not if I have blood all over mah favorite shirt D8<



LOL, anime nosebleed.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 11, 2010)

Where are the assburgers?


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Am normal.  :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Where are the assburgers?



Oh, everyone should read _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time_.
It's a cute book written about a boy with Asperger's who tries to solve a crime.


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Admitting you have a problem is the first step towards a normal life :V


But I can't change the fact that I'm either ;^;


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> But I can't change the fact that I'm either ;^;



There are operations. Can't help you with the other :V


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Where are the assburgers?


 Autism.


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Autism.



That's a city?


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> There are operations. Can't help you with the other :V



Why bother having a penis if it doesn't work properly? >=[


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> That's a city?


Checked Google Maps, and no.

What I meant is that I have autism.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I am a female furry. That's what's wrong.


That is pretty terrible :/


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> That's a city?


Wow, that really made me lol


----------



## Luca (May 11, 2010)

I have been diangosed with ADHD when I was little but I think I got over it so I stoped taking my pi- OH Look! A butterfly!


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Where's the "None of your fucking business" option?


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Why bother having a penis if it doesn't work properly? >=[



There are hydraulic prosthetics.

Unless you mean feeling... Dunno, maybe they can transplant the clitoris. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 11, 2010)

I wonder if you can have two penises =o


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I wonder if you can have two penises =o



You WOULD wonder that. Weirdo



szopaw said:


> There are hydraulic prosthetics.
> 
> Unless you mean feeling... Dunno, maybe they can transplant the clitoris. I wouldn't be surprised.



I thought of cars and lol'd

It'd be expensive as hell I'd wager.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

GET A CYBORG PENIS


----------



## Attaman (May 11, 2010)

I might be the _tiniest_ bit egotistical.  Just a heads up.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> GET A CYBORG PENIS



You just gave me an idea for that "I haven't seen" thread.

>:3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

I only picked one option.

Guess which one it was? :V


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I only picked one option.
> 
> Guess which one it was? :V


Sex freak?


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I wonder if you can have two penises =o



Sharks have two penises. Give me your shark card, please. You don't deservve it.



Harebelle said:


> You just gave me an idea for that "I haven't seen" thread.
> 
> >:3



I've seen it :V


----------



## Unsilenced (May 11, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Yeah where is the "not fucked up" option?
> 
> Your poll is skewed.



This is the furry fandom. 

NORMALCY IS NOT AN OPTION.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

I'm sexually confused and I hate every moment of it

I don't know who I want anymore, even though I thought I had this figured out

Obviously I didn't (and I don't really have the opportunity to experiment or explore)


----------



## Attaman (May 11, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> NORMALCY IS NOT AN OPTION THE SIGN OF A FURSECUTOR FOR STUPID HYOOMANS RARE BUT OCCASIONALLY PRESENT.


Fixed.


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm sexually confused and I hate every moment of it
> 
> I don't know who I want anymore, even though I thought I had this figured out
> 
> Obviously I didn't (and I don't really have the opportunity to experiment or explore)



Are you saying you're a stereotype of a teenage girl? :V


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Are you saying you're a stereotype of a teenage girl? :V


fffffffffuuuuuuuuuu

edit: being female is problematic in itself


----------



## SnowFox (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You just gave me an idea for that "I haven't seen" thread.
> 
> >:3





szopaw said:


> Sharks have two penises. Give me your shark card, please. You don't deservve it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen it :V



Reminds me of that Red Dwarf episode


----------



## Unsilenced (May 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Fixed.




Phhhht

I'll believe it when I see it. 

I'm pretty sure liking anthropomorphic animals enough to consider yourself a furry is a disqualifier in itself.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I've seen it :V



You and your yaoi. -limpwrist-


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 11, 2010)

I don't know, but something's up!

But seriously, I'm perfectly sane except for the character flaws. I don't think I have any disorders. I know I seem like a sex freak, but I'm very different offline.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> GET A CYBORG PENIS


Never heard of that but that gets me thinking....


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> fffffffffuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> edit: being female is problematic in itself



...


......


:V



SnowFox said:


> Reminds me of that Red Dwarf episode



Oh god, I never seen this.



Harebelle said:


> You and your yaoi. -limpwrist-



I think it was Terminator Rule34. Not sure though.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Cyborg peen is self-aware.


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Cyborg peen is self-aware.



....oh god D=


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Cyborg peen is self-aware.


XD


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Cyborg peen is self-aware.


XD


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Cyborg peen is self-aware.


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Cyborg peen is self-aware.



The japaniese weep with joy.



WillowWulf said:


>



What the hell are you sad about now?

You'd have your penis without a smelly man attached :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The japaniese weep with joy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch....


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Some of us prefer real men attached to our penises. A self-aware one could potentially get out of hand.


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Some of us prefer real men attached to our penises. A self-aware one could potentially get out of hand.



I could make a myriad of comments from "Are you implying men aren't self aware?" to "It's not supposed to be in a hand either way", and can't decide on one.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I could make a myriad of comments from "Are you implying men aren't self aware?" to "It's not supposed to be in a hand either way", and can't decide on one.



Who, me? 0:3c


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> What the hell are you sad about now?
> 
> You'd have your penis without a smelly man attached :V





BlueberriHusky said:


> Some of us prefer real men attached to our penises. A self-aware one could potentially get out of hand.


It could asplode while it's in there 

But not having a smelly man attached would be a plus I guess


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It could asplode while it's in there
> 
> But not having a smelly man attached would be a plus I guess



Cyborg peen finds it cozy and does not want to come out.


----------



## Zolen (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Some of us prefer real men attached to our penises. A self-aware one could potentially *get out of hand*.


Don't you want that?

____________________________________________________
Hm, only thing I have have that's listed is ADHD, and that has some  awesome side effects!


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It could asplode while it's in there



Okay, that would be pretty grim. Darwin award worthy if you'd make one yourself.


----------



## Glitch (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your language sounds like somebody choking a cat and that really turns me on. C'mere.



o bby.  :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Some of us prefer real men attached to our penises. A self-aware one could potentially get out of hand.


I loled.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Okay, that would be pretty grim. Darwin award worthy if you'd make one yourself.


So maybe a smelly man would be better?


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So maybe a smelly man would be better?



Unless they don't shower, man-smell is nice.

Alternatively, I hate it when guys BATHE in bodyspray. GTFO.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Unless they don't shower, man-smell is nice.
> 
> Alternatively, I hate it when guys BATHE in bodyspray. GTFO.


I like men that bathe in body spray.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I like men that bathe in body spray.



It's like fucking a horny, horny air freshener.


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Unless they don't shower, man-smell is nice.



I smell like herbs. Seriously.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Alternatively, I hate it when guys BATHE in bodyspray. GTFO.



Dunno why, but I find the smell of all bodysprays disgusting. It could as well spray cigarette smoke, it has the same effect on me.


----------



## foxmusk (May 11, 2010)

i'm a bipolar sociopath, borderline anti-social. who fuckin' cares? you can function fine. the fandom is screwed up because it WANTS to be, because we have little fourteen-year olds who are SOOO CRAZY XD like, random shit and stuff! watch out i might STAB YOU WITH A SPORK!!! XD

yea, that shit. also, relevant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdzLFNELeCI


----------



## kyle19 (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's like fucking a horny, horny air freshener.



I lol'd. 


And back on topic, somethings wrong just not sure what.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's like fucking a horny, horny air freshener.


Well that attracting to me.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I smell like herbs. Seriously.



Ohmurr. What kind? :3c

And... why?

You're Polish, shouldn't you smell like--



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Well that attracting to me.



Whatever floats your boat, I guess. Some of them are okay.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm a bipolar sociopath, borderline anti-social. who fuckin' cares? you can function fine. the fandom is screwed up because it WANTS to be, because we have little fourteen-year olds who are SOOO CRAZY XD like, random shit and stuff! watch out i might STAB YOU WITH A SPORK!!! XD
> 
> yea, that shit. also, relevant
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdzLFNELeCI*


That's brilliant XD


----------



## Thatch (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ohmurr. What kind? :3c
> 
> And... why?
> 
> You're Polish, shouldn't you smell like--


I don't know, I'm not a cook. I just smelled herbs in a kitchen and it's similar.
And sausages ARE spiced with herbs, you know? :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I don't know, I'm not a cook. I just smelled herbs in a kitchen and it's similar.
> And sausages ARE spiced with herbs, you know? :V



I like your herb sausage. :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ohmurr. What kind? :3c
> 
> And... why?
> 
> ...


You got a point there.


----------



## mrhippieguy (May 11, 2010)

ADD, and people can't tell when I'm not high(other).


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Unless they don't shower, man-smell is nice.
> 
> Alternatively, I hate it when guys BATHE in bodyspray. GTFO.


I don't even know what that smells like 

and yes, body spray is sickening in large quantities and it smells like the halls of my school are saturated in it sometimes


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't even know what that smells like
> 
> and yes, body spray is sickening in large quantities and it smells like the halls of my school are saturated in it sometimes



Smells like MURR.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Smells like MURR.


? :/


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ? :/



Guys smell nice. Like girls only less... uh... :V


----------



## Yaril47 (May 11, 2010)

I'm a messed up person inside. So many strange and sick thoughts, but compared to some people in this world (like people with strange fetishes), I'm normal.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Smells like MURR.


Wait...what?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 11, 2010)

I am probably ADD, and Multiple Persona.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 11, 2010)

ADHD, OCD, a bit of a sex freak


----------



## Stawks (May 11, 2010)

I kill everything I eat


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 11, 2010)

I am a completely different person without my ADD meds.  Its scary.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

ADD, OCD, Panic Disorder, Sociopathic, paranoia


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 11, 2010)

Ehh.. I think you guys know by now.


----------



## black tiger (May 11, 2010)

got adhd  that is the only thing that is wrong with me


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

I'm a furry...that says it all


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm a furry...that says it all


You finally admit to being a furfag.

Congratulations on beating the denial!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You finally admit to being a furfag.
> 
> Congratulations on beating the denial!


 
Maybe half of me is one and the other half isn't, I've been one but I like playing denial :V

At least I'm not the typical one


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

I'm very socially awkward. I have Asperger's syndrome.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Body flaws


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Body flaws


 
You should get cuteness reduction surgery than :3


----------



## yourbestfriend (May 11, 2010)

ehh..
I have depression problems 
I tend to look darkly on life, but other than that, I'm normal


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

garoose said:


> You should get cuteness reduction surgery than :3


wha?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 11, 2010)

Nothing wrong with me as far as I know.


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

As far as social concerns I have terrible fears of talking with someone I don't know over the phone in an unrehearsed situation. Yeah, unrehearsed, I might actually rehearse the phone call like a speech. When I barely have an understanding of what I'm calling for and its important, I begin to dread it the whole day procrastinating the call.

I can deliver a speech with ease and make conversation with people around me, but I can't make a phone call. I think the situation with those two is the first I know what I'm talking about, the second I can see the person. Phone calls I make always are minus both, that's my problem.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 12, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I kill everything I eat


Waaaiit... what if I eat things alive? Is that a bad thing?


----------



## garoose (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> wha?


 
I was trying to imply that the 'body flaw' you are referring to is that you are too cute... aparently I failed

oh well I might as well post on topic while I'm at it, I don't have anything wrong with me that I know of... I guess being out of shape is the only thing...


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

garoose said:


> I was trying to imply that the 'body flaw' you are referring to is that you are too cute... aparently I failed
> 
> oh well I might as well post on topic while I'm at it, I don't have anything wrong with me that I know of... I guess being out of shape is the only thing...


Awwww :3

*snuggles*


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

Willow needs to be Ash moar.


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Willow needs to be Ash moar.


Why exactly would you want that?


----------



## garoose (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Awwww :3
> 
> *snuggles*


 
hehe :3

Now I feel cold and lonely


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

garoose said:


> hehe :3
> 
> Now I feel cold and lonely


Aww why :/


----------



## KAiZA (May 12, 2010)

Depression and anxiety disorders. Above average for the furry fandom!
(need to add a -xSuishox- Syndrome option)


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why exactly would you want that?



You bring too much sunshine, rainbows, and happiness to these forums.

You might cause all the trolls to spontaneously combust and melt.


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

KAiZA said:


> Depression and anxiety disorders. Above average for the furry fandom!
> (need to add a -xSuishox- Syndrome option)


i c wut u did thar


JamesB said:


> You bring too much sunshine, rainbows, and happiness to these forums.
> 
> You might cause all the trolls to spontaneously combust and melt.


haha well

you got a point there, although, using Ash as a deterrent would be like fighting fire with fire


----------



## garoose (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Aww why :/


 
Idk, giving e-snuggles made me want real snuggles I guess.. :\


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

garoose said:


> Idk, giving e-snuggles made me want real snuggles I guess.. :\


I always want real snuggles, but I never get them :/


----------



## CannonFodder (May 12, 2010)

Mild OCD, I've been getting better, it's taken years to go from extremely severe to where I am now.
No longer have eccentric personality disorder.
No longer have anxiety disorder(yes there is one for that ).
My head used to be severely screwed up.
Took alot of effort, the main problem I still have is paranoid of physical contact.


----------



## garoose (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I always want real snuggles, but I never get them :/


 
awww, I should start sleeping with my blanky again 

Oh, I also just remember that I do sometimes feel mild OCD and claustrophobia

I don't know if it's just me thinking "Oh, I should be feeling claustrophobic" or if I actually have it...

I think the most claustrophobic I've felt was when I was in a wet suit for like 4 hours and then squeezed into a school bus.... I got that feeling like I would never be able to get that damned wet suit off....


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

imo, OCD and ADD are bullshit disorders.

I was "diagnosed" with both,  but they aren't fucking disorders.  They're just personality traits that developed in my early childhood, and I've learned to deal with them.  End of story.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 12, 2010)

Oh shi-! I forgot chronic depression and suicidal thoughts...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh shi-! I forgot chronic depression and suicidal thoughts...


D:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 12, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> D:


Yuppers, like all the cool kids :V
Seriously, I have tried to kill myself, it's not that bad. I don't recommend it to those who feel attached to their life though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 12, 2010)

No no no no no..
The question is what's wrong with YOU.




I am not any of the above, and nobody will ever find a word to describe me.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (May 12, 2010)

I'm shy sometimes.. :<


----------



## Kintavo (May 12, 2010)

None that I know of.  How come that wasn't a choice.  I almost voted sex freak but almost felt that don't quite fit me other than I am always randy.  hehe


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 12, 2010)

Supersonic Bears said:


> I'm shy sometimes.. :<



But you have yukkiri in your avatar, the greatest meme of touhou.
That means you are epic and not shy.


----------



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

I'm chubby.
/50% of the fandom


----------



## Shiroka (May 12, 2010)

Depressive, extremely low self-esteem, gets even worse when asks for tips and receives a variation of "kill yourself emo bitch" in return.

Diagnosis: Two cups of STFU and/or should become an hero.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (May 12, 2010)

i'm just lonely


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 12, 2010)

I barely talk.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

I tend to love making Jashwa and Exu pissed off at me though I'm not sure if that's a problem or not but its a lot of fun <3


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> imo, OCD and ADD are bullshit disorders.
> 
> I was "diagnosed" with both,  but they aren't fucking disorders.  They're just personality traits that developed in my early childhood, and I've learned to deal with them.  End of story.


OCD/ADD is very often misdiagnosed, that doesn't mean they're bullshit.  My ADD medicine is essential for me to be an even halfway productive member of society, otherwise I can't focus on doing anything and just sleep and pace my room all day.  You can argue that I should have just gotten over it, but 4 years of therapy working on my problems did nowhere near as much to help me as the little blue pill I take each morning now.

OCD is absolutely a disorder, and you would know this if you ever saw or met someone who had it.  It's fucking awful.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 12, 2010)

Im going to have fun finding out.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 12, 2010)

They wont tell me.
Said its undiagnosed, and never been seen before.


----------



## Tally (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I always want real snuggles, but I never get them :/



I think I can help you with that!

Also: Hello, I am Tally, and I am a sex addict.


----------



## Chmat (May 12, 2010)

Question is whats right with me. Could someone tell me?


----------



## Stawks (May 12, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Question is whats right with me. Could someone tell me?



Swede!

People love Swedes.


----------



## Slyck (May 12, 2010)

OK. According to this Pole (see below), we're not a fandom of sex freaks, we're just undiagnosed. Oh fucking joy!


"The Pole is cumming soon."

>>I'm part Polish and I had plans to fapfapfapfap after I got done here. I guess you didn't get it. _Get it?_


----------



## Stawks (May 12, 2010)

um


----------



## Chmat (May 12, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Swede!
> 
> People love Swedes.


My life... has... purpose!


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I've always wondered how much of the fandom is screwed up in the head. So... How much of the fandom is screwed up in the head?


 That depends on your definition of 'screwed up'


----------



## Shadowlite Dusken (May 12, 2010)

I have ADHD but i dont see it as a problem *smiles*


----------



## Icen (May 12, 2010)

Simply diagnosed illnesses? I was diagnosed as a "manic depressive" when I was younger and ADHD as a child. (Manic depression is simply a very light form of being bipolar.) I am also simply a negative, pessimistic person that sometimes gets hyperactive.

That and I draw furries. That's pretty fucked up.


----------



## VoidBat (May 12, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with me.

I'm just a dickhead.


----------



## Tabasco (May 12, 2010)

OCD runs in my family on my mother's side. My uncle had it so severe he actually wound up damaging his hands he would wash them so much (no, he's not a germaphobe), but I have it pretty mild. Most days it's not even noticeable.

Lots of eyesight problems. My mother is far-sighted, and my father is near-sighted. All their babies turned out to be near-sighted except my sister who apparently does not belong to this family or something.


----------



## Maestro (May 12, 2010)

It's been said before, but not in my sexy voice.

There is no "there's nothing fucking wrong with me" option.


Besides, I have no medical condition, unless you count my perpetual state of awesomeness.


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2010)

Boderline personality disorder, bipolar, and post traumatic stress disorder


yaaay


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

I'm a possible sex addict.


----------



## bobbykristhom (May 12, 2010)

We know rachrix


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2010)

I'm a vampire


----------



## Thatch (May 12, 2010)

Slyck said:


> OK. According to this Pole (see below), we're not a fandom of sex freaks, we're just undiagnosed. Oh fucking joy!
> 
> 
> "The Pole is cumming soon."
> ...



GTFO.


----------



## Hackfox (May 12, 2010)

ADD/ADHD, Depression, and Asthma. If I could get rid of one, It would be ADHD...I hate it, I say things I don't mean and hurt people I love.


----------



## Jonnaius (May 12, 2010)

About 5 of my friends have all independantly told me they think I have Bipolar. Oh joy.

And I'm not crazy, my reality is just different to everyone elses.

EDIT: Oh, and Athsma. That ones a bitch. And about 500 allergies to everything (including fur >.<)


----------



## Chmat (May 12, 2010)

Jonnaius said:


> Oh, and Athsma. That ones a bitch. And about 500 allergies to everything (including fur >.<)


A furry thats alergic to fur? Now I've heard everything. It is just as bad as being alergic to hay while keeping horses. Fortunaly I don't have athsma. Aren't there medications for that?


----------



## Misterraptor (May 12, 2010)

COD

You get my drift?


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I'm a vampire


Are you afraid?


----------



## Misterraptor (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Are you afraid?



The sun gnaws at my ankles as I take the first steps into the light.
It's almost as bad as staring into a 45LED powered flashlight for 30 seconds.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I'm a vampire


Yoohoo I'm a werewolf so your in trouble.


----------



## Tycho (May 12, 2010)

I'm broken.


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 12, 2010)

Asperger Disorder.  I was diagnosed with it at age 3.  I do not use this as an excuse for any bad behavior.


----------



## foxmusk (May 12, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Asperger Disorder.  I was diagnosed with it at age 3.  I do not use this as an excuse for any bad behavior.



lol ^


----------



## Zontar (May 12, 2010)

My face looks like a birth defect.


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

It's that time of the month and I feel the cramps slowing starting to get to me


----------



## Morroke (May 12, 2010)

Anxiety disorder (not hurr I'm worried, but I mean I get so nervous I can't function)
Severe Clinical Depression (landed me in a mental hospital for two weeks straight, turned to drugs and they help a lot)
Neurosis (heart palpitations, rapid heart rate, perfectionism which leads into failure, obsessive behavior over soda)

Also right now I have a thankfully minor case of staph infection, causing these nasty ass sores on my shoulders (which is is BITCH because I have to wear shirts outside).


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

I take Xanax for anger issues and I have an inferiority complex.


----------



## Bacu (May 12, 2010)

I don't believe in mental disorders.

Fags.


----------

